# Anyone know where Random Lake,Wi is



## kyle_orton_sucks (Dec 10, 2005)

I'll be giving reports once the ice is completly frozen. Huge muskies on this lake. Since I'm on it every day when their isn't wrestling practice i'll be giving reports ocassionally. We usually have a group of twelve guys on the ice at every spot so i'll have good spots also. :sniper:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Love the Moniker!!!!! :lol:


----------

